# Madison Wis Craigs List



## spoker (Mar 4, 2016)

normally priced Black Phantom $1300.00


----------



## spoker (Mar 4, 2016)

go figure been on a month


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 4, 2016)

PRICE LOOKS RIGHT ON THE BUTTON?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 4, 2016)

CAN YOU PASS ON THE LINK TO CRAIGSLIST?


----------



## spoker (Mar 4, 2016)

check the top of the post its madison wisconsin craige list,there is no link so to speak,go to that craigs list and do a search for bikes that are listed at $1300.00,if someon knows how to post links on cr please inform the viewers thanks


----------



## spoker (Mar 4, 2016)

https://madison.craigslist.org/


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 4, 2016)

Madison CL
type in phantom it comes right up


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 4, 2016)

NO SPEAK SPANISH!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 4, 2016)

I know the owner of this bike. Very nice guy. The bike is on eBay too IIRC.


----------



## spoker (Mar 4, 2016)

nice buy dont know why its still there


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2016)

looks like a winner to me.....


----------

